# thanks & more questions



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

hey all, wanted to thank everybody for all the help and input over the last year. I posted a question regarding a rotty being an LGD. I know it is laughable now looking back, and you all were super honest with me and helped me out, fast forward now we have a awesom doberman/boxer as a house dog and now we have our anatolian as an upcoming LGD in training. So my questions now are what vaccinations are you guys using on your working dogs, its not that I don't trust the vet, but he is a city boy used to working on city dogs. What vaccines are you guys using and do you recommend removing the dew-claws. The dang vet said he would take off the rear but not the front unless HE felt the dog needed it. Hello! I just said my dog was gonna be trompin through the ---- forest 24/7 watching goats! This one ticked me off a bit, its MY dog, how can a vet tell you that you can't get a procedure done on your own animal! Anywho any input as always is appreciated.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If the dewclaws are loose, have them removed. If they are normal, it's not necessary. Rear claws are used in fast turns, and even front claws are used. Front claws are necessary for a dog to be able to pull himself out of a pond/lake and onto the ice (someone on the forum had a film of this). I myself watched my border collie use his front dew claws to get out of the pond when he fell through the ice. Some people say the front claws are also used to pull stuff out of the mouth, like if the animal is choking. I've never seen this.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

thank you very informative, why couldn't the vet say something like that, instead of I know best, my way goes!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We just got our 1st LGD puppies this past April & not sure about everyone else but mine will be getting the usual vaccines just like my house dogs. Already had their 1st visits & rounds of shots started.
I will keep them on Heartworm preventative & also flea & tick topical(Frontline plus).


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

yes that is what I was thinking but some of the stuff the vet mentioned turned me off, I don't get it, he was so good with my other mutt, but as soon as I mentioned he was a working dog, the whole atmosphere changed.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We took our little LGD to the vet last Wednesday and he did a complete physical, complete blood work, fecal and weighed her. He said as healthy as she was she was living in the country and subject to much city dogs would not be subject to. He gave her the regular 5-way shot (next due in few weeks), a "general" worm med (though no worms were found) and suggested in a few weeks she be started on heart worm prevention meds...also suggested Frontline plus usage.

I found a site where a long-time LGD dog breeder suggested the use of Ivermectin 1% for heart worms; so I will probably go that route. Still I think getting all the usual baby shots, the rabies shots when old enough and preventions (because we live in country) is important; so that is the route I'm taking for my dogs.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

A vet is like any other working professional and can refuse services. You can't force a vet to do what you want and if you continue to have opposition from him on things you want, you may want to switch vets.

If you've seen a dog pawing something out of it's mouth, like something stuck on a tooth, they do seem to use the dewclaws. However, I've never known of a dog choking to death due to a lack of dewclaws either. 

Dewclaws on many working breeds are not an issue. Rear dewclaws are often very loosely attached and thus prone to being ripped off. Front dewclaws are usually very sturdy and thus not at as much risk.

The regular HeartGuard heartworm medication is basically Ivermectrin. As long as you know the proper dosage, it's the same. It does taste HORRID though, so I always sucked it up into the syringe, removed the needle, then dipped it into molasses or dark Karo syrup and sucked a little of that in to cut the bitter taste.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Dew claws are normally removed at 2 days of age. Removing them now is equivalent to removing a finger. Why would you even consider doing that?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> He gave her the regular 5-way shot (next due in few weeks), a "general" worm med (though no worms were found) and suggested in a few weeks she be started on heart worm prevention meds...also suggested Frontline plus usage.


I would ask about the 7-way just because she is an outside LGD. Little dogs need the 5-way, but big, outside, livestock dogs do have the risk of being exposed to leptospirosis. I would at least ask about the lepto vaccine. It is important because it can spread to humans too, and is potentially deadly to both dog and human. Big dogs should just have the 7-way to get the lepto vaccine with the others. jmho

Ivermectin works fine for worming and HW prevention on a monthly basis. If you don't use frontline then you will want her to have some prazi at least every 6mo too. Hopefully though, you will use the frontline to prevent fleas (and tape worms).

lepto links on the disease--
https://www.google.com/search?q=lep...ome.0.57j62l3.3228j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

I administer 
canine 7 way ~ twice to pups, once a year in the summer to adults. Buy the vaccine at the feed store~ bring an ice pack to keep it cold. Much cheaper than vet giving shot.

Rabies vaccine once a year (may switch to the 3 year now that available in Alabama). Take all the dogs to the vet~ vet comes out with shots and just sticks the dog~ no office call fee~ shots cost me $10 per dog per year

Ivermectin injectable 1tenth cc per 10lbs of dog given orally once a month mixed in canned cat food don't give to any dog with any suspected collie in her~ that dog gets a heartworm pill with no ivermectin in it

Most of a full package of the largest size frontline on each dog once a month~ save a couple drops and put those on the cats

Today is Ivermectin and frontline day


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Dew claws are normally removed at 2 days of age. Removing them now is equivalent to removing a finger. Why would you even consider doing that?


because the dog I had as a child ripped his out running through the bushes at the park, I rather put have it done than have the land do it all over again. I would have done it earlier but this pup was not reserved, I just happen to stumble upon it researching rabbit prices. I have to say sometimes your "tone" is very accusing, we all have differences of opinions this is just the place to share them. Either way thank you for your concern. My concern,was hearing that anatolians don't do well under anesthesia, so I was weighing the pro's and cons of the procedure.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

jolly rabbit said:


> because the dog I had as a child ripped his out running through the bushes at the park, I rather put have it done than have the land do it all over again.


 I have helped a guy cauterize a ripped off front dew claw in the field, on a bird dog. Effective yes, the dog healed out fine and lived to hunt again. Something I want to do again, Hopefully not in this lifetime. 
As for the shots, you can do all of your own except rabies.
I never use the stuff from the feed store for my 1st shot on pups, you can order singles and flats from Foster & Smith, they come fresh with ice packs. _(Mostly out of habit, because once, long time ago before they even locked them. I saw the vaccine fridge unplugged, I told them, they just plugged it back in, didn't check the temp of the fridge or anything) _
7 way at 6 & 9 weeks Rabies clinic after pup is 3 months _(I just did one pup at a fund raiser event this weekend, $10 bucks and they were kicking half back to the rescue)_ That 1st rabies is good for a year, you can get the 3year after that in most places.
Ivermectin, & safeguard for your wormings
Not sure if the ticks and fleas are building up an immunity to the frontline/advantix spot treatments. So for all my grown dogs I went back to the 4% Deltamethrin collars
Like Wolfy Hound said, you might want to consider finding a new vet _(country vet)_ for your pup, if your not getting along.
PS: Anytime you put any dog under, there are risks involved


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

jolly rabbit said:


> hey all, wanted to thank everybody for all the help and input over the last year. I posted a question regarding a rotty being an LGD. I know it is laughable now looking back, and you all were super honest with me and helped me out, fast forward now we have a awesom doberman/boxer as a house dog and now we have our anatolian as an upcoming LGD in training. So my questions now are what vaccinations are you guys using on your working dogs, its not that I don't trust the vet, but he is a city boy used to working on city dogs. What vaccines are you guys using and do you recommend removing the dew-claws. The dang vet said he would take off the rear but not the front unless HE felt the dog needed it. Hello! I just said my dog was gonna be trompin through the ---- forest 24/7 watching goats! This one ticked me off a bit, its MY dog, how can a vet tell you that you can't get a procedure done on your own animal! Anywho any input as always is appreciated.


You don't remove the dew claws on LGD, esp double dew claws. It is a breed standard.
You do want 7-way, not 5-way on the big, outside dogs. Lepto is always a possible threat, so you want them to be protected against it. They aren't toy dogs. They lay outside in the fecal areas, wildlife areas, mud, etc. They need the 7-way protection. And, of course, you want rabies vaccines. I feel Bordatella vaccines are a waste, but others might have other opinions. But I don't get them.

Sorry, I just see I answered this twice.... Forgive me, I am getting old. LOL. At least I said the same thing twice! Get the 7-way. Leave the dew claws, they are LGD not hunting dogs. And use ivermectin monthly. PLus, find a way to buy Frontline or Advantage monthly for fleas. Be kind to the dog, so they don't have to suffer flea issues.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks everybody, I will ask the vet about the "7way" and make sure he is able to administer them, I will also look into ordering my own from the site listed above for future vaccinations. I am not to concerned about breed standard, iam concerned about the well being of my dog, however if most of you say that the dewclaws are alright and you don't have issues than I will think about not doin the procedure.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

jolly rabbit said:


> yes that is what I was thinking but some of the stuff the vet mentioned turned me off, I don't get it, he was so good with my other mutt, but as soon as I mentioned he was a working dog, the whole atmosphere changed.


I have an OUTSTANDING 'country vet' that comes out of GP/Merlin area....... PM me and I can give you the 'lowdown' ........ He is mobile and in office, works large and small animals.........( and frankly has 'common sense', which seems to be rare these days)


----------

